# High End (quality) lighting ideas?



## carsonb (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I need some ideas for lighting. Need reasonable pricing (ADA lighting at 1K is too high) and a professional look. The tank will be in my den for show. The dimensions of the tank are 36"x20"x21" (65 gal DSA). I also need to find a good looking mounting system (hide the cords if possible) for the light to hang from (no ceiling mounts). DIY won't cut it. ADA has a reasonably priced system, but it's designed for use with their lighting fixture (see 1K).
Just the manufacturer names based on your experiences would be helpful. I am open to LED or T5HO. 
Thanks very much for your help in advance.
ben


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

what are you looking for t-5? mh? led?

what are your plans for the system?

any color preference?


----------



## carsonb (Sep 11, 2015)

T5 HO or LED is fine
This will be a heavily planted tank with plants that require med to high lighting
would prefer black, but silver will do


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

What is reasonable pricing? I would go with leds at this point but t5s are cheaper to start with (costlier in the long run) Finnex, Current Satelilite, or BuildMyLed are popular choices.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

There is a Solar I for sale in the trading section for $250.... You'd still have to hang it. There are metal stands that go directly on the rimless aquarium you can buy on Ebay (from Asia) bu that's up to you if you trust it. Solar I's are not lightweight.

It would work for your size tank with a little shadier area on the very ends of either side, but still light.


----------



## mredman (Sep 9, 2015)

I am using the Finnex Ray2 lights with a controller to provide a sunrise, sunset effect. 

Mike


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

ATI dimmable sunpower, best t5 light you can get. I havent seen any led fixture that can beat its performance.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

https://aquavasaquariums.com/light-system

see if they can sell you the light support system.


----------



## RNHime (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm using the 36" Current Satellite Plus on my planted 30g Long tank, love it. Not sure if they are made for tanks as deep as yours. I imagine you'd want two of them? The cords are easy for me to hide by running down the back corner of the tank. My aquarium has a rim, so the black lights are barely noticeable.

If they would work for you they are only $100 a pop here:
http://www.petsupplies.com/item/satellite-freshwater-led-plus-light-fixture/721894/
(But currently out of stock...) That's where I bought mine. Refurbs show up on eBay, too.


----------



## carsonb (Sep 11, 2015)

I appreciate your help folks
BC


----------



## NinjaPilot (Jul 31, 2016)

You just can't beat the Kessils. They are, in my opinion, the best LED's on the market. But the price You said 'High End'. So I think Kessil is about as high end as you can get.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Check out 
Aquatic Life Halo


----------

